# اجمل فندق عربي على الطرز الاسلامي



## وحش العمارة (7 فبراير 2008)

الفندق يقع في قلب دمشق (فندق تليسمان)
و يغلبعلية الطابع الشرقي الدمشقي باسلوب عصري
و قد نفذة المهندس السوري عامر الشيشكلي

اتمنى ان ينال الاعجاب هذا الفندق................:67: 
بالتوفيق


----------



## وحش العمارة (7 فبراير 2008)

ارجو الاخبار في حال عدم تحميل الملف


----------



## مهم (8 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الصور جميلة جدا شكرا لك ياوحشة العمارة على هذه المعلومات الجيدة
:77: والملف بيحمل مية المية وشكرا :77: ​


----------



## وحش العمارة (8 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك مهندس مهم على المشاركة 
فان الطرز الاسلامي رائع في نضري ....واستعمال الفناء في العمارة شيء جميل
بالتوفيق


----------



## وحش العمارة (8 فبراير 2008)

كان لازم اضع بدال وحش====وحشة:68: 
خطا مطبعي  
شكرا لك اخي مهم:77:


----------



## مهم (8 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك ايضا ياوحشة العمارة واتمنى لكى التوفيق الدائم
:77: :77: :77: :77:​


----------



## وحش العمارة (9 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك اخي 
الله يوفقك 
والسلام


----------



## archdima (9 فبراير 2008)

the photos are really nice, and the hotel is very beautiful, even though i see that the design is copying the old elements of old Sham architecture are. it does not have the authenticity of real old sham buildings


----------



## وحش العمارة (11 فبراير 2008)

:16: :5: :33: :67:


----------



## ياسر ادريس (12 فبراير 2008)

شكرا والله يبارك فيكم


----------



## وحش العمارة (12 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك اخي 
الله يوفقك 
والسلام

:16: :5: :33: :67:


----------



## محمد ظاهر (12 فبراير 2008)

و الله انك و حش العمارة صحيح


----------



## المهندس مونت (12 فبراير 2008)

مشكووور أختى على هذا المجهود 
وبالتوفيق :20:


----------



## المهندس مونت (12 فبراير 2008)

جميل جدا بس ليش الجزء الايمن من البنى غير واضح من خلال الصور 
ولكن مجهود عظيم وأفضل شيئ الاضاءة -------- :19:
وبالتوفيق:20: :20:


----------



## وحش العمارة (12 فبراير 2008)

شكرا للرد اخوانب 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## لمـ2007 ـــار (13 فبراير 2008)

مجهود تشكرين عليه ....


----------



## المعتز بالله (13 فبراير 2008)

للاسف لم استطع التعامل مع الملف لعدم وجود برنامج الباور بوينت ..

هل يمكنك رفعه بصيغة بي دي اف .. او حتى جي بي جي .. 

شكرا لكي ..


----------



## وحش العمارة (13 فبراير 2008)

شكرا للاشابة الطيبة 
انشأله سوف انزلك يه بصيغا اخرى


----------



## وحش العمارة (14 فبراير 2008)

في قلب دمشق القديمة ينبض فندق تليسمان بعبق الشرق وسحره.
يقع الفندق وسط المدينة القديمة بالقرب من سوق مدحت باشا ويتميز بلمسات فنية ساحرة في جميع مرافقه، ويغلب عليه الطابع الشرقي الدمشقي بأسلوب عصري
الفندق جميل جدا وهو يقع في حي الامين في قلب دمشق في منطقة تدعى تل الحجارة وانا من سكان المنطقة وقد رأيت البيت كيف كان وكيف اصبح بعد التنفيذ. وقد نفذه مهندس سوري يدعى عامر الشيشكلي والفندق اية معمارية تراثية جميلة جدا. واتمنى ان يتم تشجيع المستثمرين على مثل هذه المشاريع التي تحافظ على تراث دمشق القديمة وتحول الدور الخربة الى مواقع تذكرنا بالماضي متداخل مع الحداسة وان يتم تشجيع وتكريم الكوادر التي قامت بهذا العمل الرائع.​*
*


----------



## وحش العمارة (14 فبراير 2008)




----------



## وحش العمارة (14 فبراير 2008)




----------



## وحش العمارة (14 فبراير 2008)




----------



## وحش العمارة (14 فبراير 2008)




----------



## وحش العمارة (14 فبراير 2008)




----------



## وحش العمارة (14 فبراير 2008)

Evil-Engineer قال:


> للاسف لم استطع التعامل مع الملف لعدم وجود برنامج الباور بوينت ..
> 
> هل يمكنك رفعه بصيغة بي دي اف .. او حتى جي بي جي ..
> 
> شكرا لكي ..


اتمنى ان تراها وتعجبك
:67:


----------



## وحش العمارة (14 فبراير 2008)




----------



## حيدر الشنان (14 فبراير 2008)

*العثمانيون*


عدنا لايام العثمانيين بهذا الفندق الجميل شكرا للمشاركة اخوكم المهندس حيدر الشنان معكم لاول مرة يشترك معكم وانشاءاللة التوفيق لكم جميعا


----------



## وحش العمارة (14 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لك اخي حيدر 
واهلا وسهلا بك
بالتوفيق


----------



## نور الزمان (14 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (14 فبراير 2008)

رائعة تلك الاضاءة الطبيعية
التي تطل علينا
بتناغم حالم وهدوء تدريجي 

من خلال النوافذ ذات الطابع المعماري العربي

حيث تضفي على الفراغات راحة نفسية جميلة 

ليست مثل الحوائط الزجاجية التي يسكبها المعماريون الان على واجهات المباني
مقلدين بها وناسخين الطابع الذي ليس له علاقة بالبيئة العربية 


وكم كنت اود ان يكون الفرش حديثا وليس ذو طابع قديم
لنقدم نموذجا للعمارة العربية الحديثة 
ذات الطابع العربي الاصيل وبلمسة عصرية معاصرة

مشكورة جدا اختنا وحش العمارة
​


----------



## وحش العمارة (15 فبراير 2008)

شكرا للمشاركة الطيبة والكلام الجميل 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محب الشرقية (15 فبراير 2008)

*رررااااااائئئئئئئئئئئععععع*

فندق رائع جدا مشكور:16: :16: :16: :16: :16: :16: :5: :5: :5:


----------



## أبو زياد (15 فبراير 2008)

جميل أن تكون هناك فرصة للشخص لزيارة دمشق ويحالفه الحظ أن ينزل في فندق كهذا أيضاً ، شكراً لك وحش العمارة ، وبالمناسبة فإن تسمية وحش العمارة ليس لها علاقة بالتأنيث أو التذكير فلقبك سليم لغوياً


----------



## وحش العمارة (15 فبراير 2008)

أبو زياد قال:


> جميل أن تكون هناك فرصة للشخص لزيارة دمشق ويحالفه الحظ أن ينزل في فندق كهذا أيضاً ، شكراً لك وحش العمارة ، وبالمناسبة فإن تسمية وحش العمارة ليس لها علاقة بالتأنيث أو التذكير فلقبك سليم لغوياً


شكرا لك ابو زيد فعلان اذا كان لنا فرصة بزيارة دمشق و يحالفنا الحظ ان ننزا فيه 
النشاله
بالتوفيق


----------



## خالد بوارشي (16 فبراير 2008)

شكراً على الموضوع الحلو


----------



## AliMohammed (16 فبراير 2008)

This is it, 
This is Really a Great Hotel,
Thank you :75::20:


----------



## HARD MAN (16 فبراير 2008)

بكل صراحة الفندق من أجمل مارأيت 

وبالفعل العمارة الشامية جميلة جدا تستحق المدح والإشادة وخاصة إذا وجدت مثل هذه الأيدي التي تتحفنا بلمسات جميلة تزيد عقد اللؤلؤ نضارة وبهاء 


لله درك يادمشق ماأجملك من مدينة وألطفهم من معشر وأهل مودة.


كل الشكر لك أختنا وحش(ة) العمارة


----------



## وحش العمارة (16 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لكم للاعجاب و على المشاركة الطيبة
بالتوفيف للجميع


----------



## مهندسة حنان (17 فبراير 2008)

لا تحاول أن تجعل ملابسك أغلى شيء فيك ، حتى لا تجد
نفسك يوماً أرخص مما ترتديه

*أن هناك أناس يسبحون في اتجاه السفينة وهناك أناس *
*يضيعون وقتهم بانتظارها*

أن الذي يكسب بالنهاية من لديه القدرة على التحمل والصبر

*أنه خير للإنسان أن يكون كالسلحفاة في الطريق الصحيح على أن يكون غزالا في الطريق الخطأ*​
 أنه عندما تضحك يضحك لك العالم ، وعندما تبكي تبكي وحدك



برافوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو انا عاوزه من الكلام ده كتير 

حنان


----------



## معماري3 (17 فبراير 2008)

جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل
جزاكي الله خيرا


----------



## وحش العمارة (17 فبراير 2008)

شكرا لمشاركتكم الطيبة


----------



## سلفارا (18 فبراير 2008)

رهيييييييييييب


----------



## سماحي سعيد (18 فبراير 2008)

نشكرك على هذه الافادات يا خت العرب


----------



## مهاجر (18 فبراير 2008)

*شكر لكم وتقدير ..*

السلام عليكم

أجد نفسي مجبراً أن ارد على الموضوع ... لروعة التصميم ودقة التفاصيل في التصميم والتنفيذ

بصراحة تكتب هذه المحاسن لأخواننا في الشام من مستثمرين ومهندسين استشارين ومعمارين .. الشكر لكل من ساهم بمثل هذا الجهد

والأمر لا يقتصر على تحويل البيوت القديمة لفنادق بل بعضها تم أستثماره وتحويله لمطاعم فاخرة ... فقط زيارة واحدة تجعلك زبون مستديم لهذه التحف ... اتمنى أن اجد صورة لمطعم زرته في الصيف الفائت لأضافتها .. دعوني أبحث

شكراً لناقلة الخبر ولكل من علق على الموضوع


----------



## م-باسم (18 فبراير 2008)

*شكرا لك علي مجهودك*

شكرا لك علي مجهودك يا وحش العماره
وجزاك الله خيرا
:14:


----------



## وحش العمارة (19 فبراير 2008)

شكرا للرد جميعا والاعجاب بارك الله فيكم 
بالتوفيق
:14::14::14::14::14::14::14:


----------



## مهاجر (20 فبراير 2008)

مهاجر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أجد نفسي مجبراً أن ارد على الموضوع ... لروعة التصميم ودقة التفاصيل في التصميم والتنفيذ
> 
> ...



للأسف هذه الصورة الوحيدة التي وجدتها لمطعم ليلاس بدمشق القديمة...


----------



## وحش العمارة (20 فبراير 2008)

ما شاء الله....الصوره توحي بالتراث العربي الاصيل 
فعلاً جميلة 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## وحش العمارة (23 فبراير 2008)

اتمنى ان ينال الاعجاب هذا الفندق................:67:


----------



## وحش العمارة (15 يونيو 2008)

شكرا للمرور الطيب


----------



## Arch_M (16 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة والصور الحلوة..صور جميلة وتصميم رائع 
ان سمعت انه مبنى قديم وتم ترميمه فهل هذا صحيح؟؟

شكرا لك يا وحش العمارة وان كانت صورك احلى فاكيد انك حلو كمان زيها


----------



## first-arch (17 يونيو 2008)

شكرا لك اخي 
الله يوفقك 
والسلام


----------



## وحش العمارة (18 يونيو 2008)

شكرا للمرور الطيب


----------



## زهرة الخليج2 (19 يونيو 2008)

مشكور كتير وحش العمارة و اذا في شي غيرو لك خيو نزل انت كريم ونحن بنستاهل


----------



## jankeez (20 يونيو 2008)

*thank you*

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## حبظلم بظاظة (20 يونيو 2008)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة والصور الحلوة


----------



## المعماري اسامه (20 يونيو 2008)

موفق اخي باختيارك


----------



## وحش العمارة (21 يونيو 2008)

شكرا للمرور الطيب


----------



## جوزيف بن دخيل الله (21 يونيو 2008)

بصراحة تحفة معمارية بكل ما تعنيه الكلمة

شكراً على هذه الأطروحة


----------



## وحش العمارة (22 يونيو 2008)

جوزيف بن دخيل الله قال:


> بصراحة تحفة معمارية بكل ما تعنيه الكلمة
> 
> شكراً على هذه الأطروحة


 

شكرا لك اخي على المرور الطيب:5:


----------



## جابر المهندس (22 يونيو 2008)

شكر لك يا وحش العمارة.................انت مميز يا صديقي.


----------



## وحش العمارة (23 يونيو 2008)

جابر المهندس قال:


> شكر لك يا وحش العمارة.................انت مميز يا صديقي.


 


شكرا للمشاركة الطيبة:3::3:


----------



## alpha bidoo (23 يونيو 2008)

الملف شغال تمام وشكرا يا وحش العمارة


----------



## وحش العمارة (23 يونيو 2008)

alpha Bidoo قال:


> الملف شغال تمام وشكرا يا وحش العمارة


 

شكرا اخي الكريم ..............الله يحي اصلك:14::14::14:


----------



## وحش العمارة (23 يونيو 2008)

______________________


----------



## المهندسة دنيا (14 يوليو 2008)

هاد الطراز من الفنادق هو المفضل عندي لأنو انا بعشق العمارة الاسلامية و عن جد انك وحش العمارة
يعطيك العافية


----------



## وحش العمارة (13 أغسطس 2008)

__________________


----------



## hocem2222 (13 أغسطس 2008)

لا بد ان نهتم بهذا نوع من العمارة 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (14 أغسطس 2008)

فعلا هالفندق كتير حلو
العمارة الاسلامية على طول بتعطي روح حلوة للمباني
شكرا على مشاركتك


----------



## احساس القلم (14 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
عن جد رائع الواحد نفسه يعيش لو يوم بهيك جو ومكان اشكرك
تحياتي,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## وحش العمارة (15 أغسطس 2008)

:75:


hocem2222 قال:


> لا بد ان نهتم بهذا نوع من العمارة
> بارك الله فيك


 
كلامك صحيح اخي فهذة العمارة من اروع التصاميم العربية:75::75:



المهندسة دنياقديما قال:


> فعلا هالفندق كتير حلو
> العمارة الاسلامية على طول بتعطي روح حلوة للمباني
> شكرا على مشاركتك


 


مشكور اخي على المرور الطيب:20::20:




احساس القلم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> عن جد رائع الواحد نفسه يعيش لو يوم بهيك جو ومكان اشكرك
> تحياتي,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


 

صحيح ياليت تعود التصاميم على هذة الشكيلة:83::83:


----------

